# A road to war.(Recruitment Thread)



## lasgun joker (Aug 30, 2011)

Hi, Thanks for taking a look.

This RP is going to be about The death korps of krieg travelling to a planet to help the PDF Starting from before the call comes (maybe a few days) and if it gets of the ground hopefully it will end up with the rp'rs getting to the battle and defending this planet.

I am looking for 10-12 people but if i cant get that many then i'l go with what i get. Character choices below \/


Bracketed numbers mean how many of this class are available from the start 
(unfavourable due to some issues i will not be represented by a character but as a solider in the planets PDF keeping you up to date, I will still be writing the rp obviously )


Sargent(1 My choice ) A battle hardened veteran of a dozen campaigns this character will be in charge of the squad most of the time.
Weapons standard: laspistol , chain sword. 
Weapon choices may take 3 from the weapon list 
Equipment Flak armour flak helmet,gas mask.
Equipment choices: may take 2 pieces of equipment from the equipment list.

Grenadier (2) (storm troopers, my choice) 2 elite troopers acting as the Sargent's guards
Weapons standard: hot shot lasgun hot shot laspistol, bayonet.
Weapons choice: may take 2 from weapon list
Equipment standard Flak armour flak helmet,gas mask.
Equipment choices: may take 2 pieces of equipment from the equipment list.

guardsman (as many as there are people to be them) 
Basic infantry character under command of two above.
Weapons standard: las rifle laspistol ,bayonet 
Weapon choices may take 1 from the weapon list 
Equipment Flak armour flak helmet,gas mask.
Equipment choices: may take 1 pieces of equipment from the equipment list.

Commissar (1) able to execute and cowardly guardsman( not characters with out my and the characters permission) 
Weapons standard: Laspistol, chain sword.
Weapon choices may take 1 from the weapon list 
Equipment Carapace armour commissar cap ,gas mask.
Equipment choices: may take 2 pieces of equipment from the equipment list.

Weapon list (replaces standard ranged weapon means your rifle not your pistol)
Bolt pistol (commissar and sergeant only, replaces standard pistol)
Power sword.(Non simple guardsman, replaces standard close combat weapon)
Grenade launcher(limit one replaces standard ranged weapon)
Grenades 
Shotgun(does not replace standard ranged weapon)
Missile launcher ( limit one , Replaces standard ranged weapon)
Power fist( limit one , commissar or sergeant only replaces standard close combat weapon)
Flamer( limit one replaces standard ranged weapon)
sniper rifle (limit one replaces standard ranged weapon)
Plasma pistol(commissar and sergeant only, replaces standard pistol)
Melta gun (limit one)
Power axe (commissar and sergeant only, replaces standard close combat weapon)

Equipment list.
Carapace armour(non simple guardsman,replaces standard armour)
Vox-caster (one limit)
Back pack (allows to carry one more weapon)
Medi-pack (self explanatory) 
9-70 Entrenching Tool(used to help make entrench able positions to help your allies)
Demo-charge (self explanatory)

post a character sheet and il review for those who don't know what one is here's an example.

Name
Age
Appearance
Personality
Background
Weapons 
Equipment
And i hope you all enjoy it :victory:


----------



## lasgun joker (Aug 30, 2011)

IF this picks up more than i thought it would more characters will be added


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

given i'm a sargent in another RP, i'd like to shoot for either commissar or a simple guardsmen. i'll post up a profile when i get home. others wanting to be a commissar dont let me stop you.


----------



## lasgun joker (Aug 30, 2011)

Well since your first you'l probably get it if you put it up quick


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

I'll be giving this a better look in a little while, and possibly even taking part (once I catch up on my Kreig.) Might I suggest that instead of letting just anyone take up those four special slots, you have players be regular characters and pick whoever you think might be best and offer them the spots?

And you might want to rethink having everyone able to swap some of their gear. Why would anyone want to have flak armour and a lasgun when they could have better? Limiting the options might help to prevent cardboard characters. (And letting the players focus more on actually role-playing rather than being awesome bad-ass's.)


----------



## lasgun joker (Aug 30, 2011)

I was considering this and im probably about to edit it.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

reaver one reason a person may choose that is to simply power play, and that's a concern of mine too, only thing i'm sad i dont see is any stubber options or any laslock options. any other wargear option may solve this problem in itself because yes the player has choice, but its a narrow choice at the moment that will prompt people to go power up rather than select something unique and interesting. 

if that makes any tangible sense.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

I'm in 2 already but.... If I can get the commisar i maybe tempted... I'l have a think.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

Name: Commissar Yuri Tesla

Age: 48

Appearance: On the odd chance one has the displeasure of looking at the face behind the mask of Commissar Yuri, one would see the chiseled face behind it. They would see a face as harsh as a death world's icy mountains, and as sharp as the fangs of creatures they wished they had never seen. His brown hair and eyes seem to betray the vengeance and fury he is known for. His hair kept back in a elegant pony tail, while his brown eyes seem as soft as a pillow one would rest their head on at night. 
This is far from the truth however as his chiseled icy exterior seems to scream that he is going to kill you in the most unpleasant manner possible. For many who know of him, his face is the last thing a guardsmen ever sees when they're executed by him as he removes his mask even in the poisonous atmosphere of krieg (holding his breath of course), before either giving them a swift death had they earned it, or slowly choking the life from them as he crushed their throat with his bare hand. So fierce is his hatred for traitors and cowards, he has been known to beat a man to death with his bare hands in front of the entire platoon. It is this reason that his face seems to be a clear omen of someone's impending death.

Thankfully most only see his gas mask. His mask sports the skull design Krieg is known for, however there is no white on this skull, instead the black faceplate is adorned with a crimson so vibrant one may think it is actually fresh blood that had been splattered on clean and pristine white fabric. The lenses of his mask tented and shaded to bring out a ominous hue akin to the "Second rising of a sun" over a horrision. This nuclear sunrise sunset color seems oddly fitting for Yuri's explosive nature. Two air filters are located just under the "cheek bones" of the mask eliminating
the use of cumbersome tubes that can hamper movement. 

If one saw him without his great coat on, or his armor, or even his upper clothing, one would think him to be a storm trooper, toned, muscular, and chiseled, but the nature of his great coat does wonders to add a sense of size to the surprisingly slightly shorter than normal commissar. Yuri stands at a somewhat humorous 5'5, which some would argue makes him all that more imposing. 


Personality: Having never lost the tenacity of his cadet days, Yuri has a fierce feel about him to the point some of his foes fear him as much as his own men do. Yuri is the type of man who will beat a man to death with his bare hands on regular occasions for acts of cowardice, yank a trooper standing taller than him down to his eye level if they do not do so out of habit, and rip someone's mask clean off their face if they forget their uplifting primer, although he's known to simply club someone in the face if they're slow in presenting the uplifting primer. He also has a particular short fuse for someone who doesn't address him as Commissar Tesla, allowing only those of command and rank to refer to him as Commissar Yuri. He is as brutal as his homeworld in many respects, but that is not to say he is heartless. He affords quick deaths to those who have fought valiantly in the past, and even has been known to look the other way for those who have earned his respect ( A feat not easily done). In Yuri's book, if you do not hold the emperor in your heart or if your faith in him wavers for even a second, you are a enemy. He does however not confuse someone questioning orders or the particular situation for lack of faith in the emperor.

Background: His farther was of Krieg nobility, his mother a commissar of noteable noteriety within the armor regiment in which she served, and with his birth, in line to take up the reigns as the head of the family once he was of age, that wasn't the emperor's will however as his mother was shot by retreating guardsmen during a joint opperation, and his farther the victum of friendly fire and mistaken identity. With both his parents dead and at such a young age, Yuri was taken in by the Schola Progenium, and imideately told every day for the next three years exactaly how his mother and farther were killed. These words were drilled into him from when he was three years old till he was six, at which point he began the classes one would expect within the Progenium. 

His faith and resolve were so intense that he was selected to enter the selection process to become a commissar. 

Yuri stayed a cadet for nearly seven years, fighting long and hard under the tutelage of Commissar Schneider, who often found himself having to hold Yuri back on many occasions, and it was a sad day when Commissar Schneider fell in combat, his last living action was to promote Yuri to full Commissar. On that day Yuri forcefully stopped the armored regiment which he was assigned to from retreating, as he ordered his tank's crew to drive alongside the command vehicle so he could board it, where he brutally executed the commander for cowardice and incompetence by slowly lowering the man into the treads and gears of the vehicle that was traveling at speed. His famous words after this point to the crew of the command vehicle were "Drive me closer! For I wish to hit them with my sword!". With the retreat of the tanks averted, and a full out charge of last resort rolling towards the enemy lines, Yuri and the armored forces broke through and defeated the enemy forces in record time. Yuri continued to remain in command until he was relieved of that duty by the Departmento Munitorum and the lord general they sent to assume command nearly four months later.

Yuri has been a full commissar for nearly 28 years now, and has more campaigns under his red sash than he cared to keep track of. A recent joint operation with the Vistorian firstborn earned him the nickname "the Bloody Bear", a badge he wears with unusual honor and pride. In all of his engagements and campaigns, he never had to execute a single guardsmen when traveling with the Vistorian firstborn.


Weapons : Las Pistol, Power Axe

Equipment: Carapace armour commissar cap ,gas mask.


----------



## lasgun joker (Aug 30, 2011)

For the point i am adding more war gear its because i typed that all up on my phone with low battery so it was a quick one.


----------



## lasgun joker (Aug 30, 2011)

Two things DasOmen one is thats a great looking character (in my point of view anyone else disagree if you want) and i was going to add a power axe along with some other war gear anyway


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

thank you? 

and if you need help selecting additional equipment and wargear please shoot me a PM. i've got several books i think may be very helpful.


also to everyone else wanting to make a commissar, PLEASE MAKE ON! even if you don't think yours will be better than mine (i'm not saying mine is good in the least, i'm merely saying if that's your opinion), if you think i got here first so i deserve it, if you think anything don't worry about it! please post your commissar! goes for you too oh esteemed moderator, i know a lot of you can outdo me with your dedication to the kriegers, i know you can, so don't let my profile stop you. i already have a backup character in mind.


----------



## lasgun joker (Aug 30, 2011)

Right we need to get some more people on board :/.


----------



## Marshal Ragnar (Sep 5, 2010)

Ill take a regular trooper! Ill get the sheet up later tonight


----------



## lasgun joker (Aug 30, 2011)

Are you going to be posting the sheet up soon?


----------



## Anilar (Aug 12, 2011)

Sounds like an interesting RP Lasgun. I will have to think about joining, afraid I might over extend myself. Quite a lot of RP's that have popped up these last few weeks.


----------



## CaptainRa (Sep 12, 2010)

I love the Death Korp. There isn't a single regiment out there that compares to them in my opionion. 

Name: Johnathan Westlich

Age: 22

Apperance: Standing slightly taller then most Kriegers, Johnathan stands at 6'2", with a completely shaven head. Behind his gasmask, his face is young, being only 22. His forehead seems larger than the rest of his face, due to the baldness. His eyes are almond shaped, with green iris'. His nose is regular sized and points slightly upward. His mouth is slighty larger then usual, with thin lips to counter the width. His face is long and gaunt, with hallowed cheeks.

Personality: Johnathan is the kind of man his superiors will put in the front line and know that he will fire every round at his disposal, without backing down and without fear. He is talkative, when compared to his fellow Kriegers, and has never shown any outward signs of cowardice. He enjoys the time he has outside of battle with his platoon and squad mates. He has a morose attitude when in combat, expecting a deadly stike at any moment. He does not enjoy the company of those higher in the chain of command, but will not say anything. He constantly attempts to better himself in combat, always striving to be a better trooper. Like all Kriegers, he is utterly loyal to the Emperor, and selfless to the men around him, always prepared to give his life, ammo, or rations, whenever asked.

Background: A new recruit who has recently proven himself in all training tests. He was added to the regiment as a part of their reinforcements, just a few weeks prior to coming to the planets defense. He was born in a 'Vitea Womb' and is therefore a vat-born man. His memories are only of preparing for war, despite this, he has been gifted with some personality. 

Weapons: Lucuis Pattern Lasgun, laspistol, bayonet 

Equipment: Flak Armor, Flak Helmet, Gas Mask. 9-70 Entrenching Tool. 

Hope you find it acceptable. (Its hard making a character for the Death Korp. I just don't want to look like a Mary Sue.)


----------



## Marshal Ragnar (Sep 5, 2010)

I will definitely still get my character sheet up as soon as possible. My PC crashed on me and is in the shop. But I will try and get it up tomorrow. Sorry for the delay.....


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Took me a bit longer to get my character up than I had planned, but done and ready now.

Name: 111181920514018153813114 (or [insert rank] 3114)

Age: 27

Appearance: 3114 stands half a head under six feet, with a lithe frame bordering on malnourished in the eyes of some. He has cropped straw blond hair, high cheekbones, and a square jaw framing green-blue eyes, a thin mouth, and a sharp nose. 3114 has a light skin complexion with the exception of the right side of his face. Toxic exposure years ago lead to the skin bleaching, nearly to the point of transparency, and a raising of the veins within to form a crisscrossing network.

Personality: 3114 is morbid, like many of Kreig, in addition to being a fatalist at times. An experience of near death to the toxic atmosphere of the world he calls home has robbed what little humour 3114 had within him. From that experience came a desire, in addition to the loss; a desire to see others cheat death and live a life of borrowed time.


Background: Born into the darkness that is the world beneath the world of Kreig, 3114 grew up knowing two things: That he would die, and that he would die as a soldier for the Emperor. But upon his fourteenth year, there was catastrophe near the surface of Kreig. One of the many airlock chambers failed suddenly, and all those within who were not protected found themselves exposed to the deathly atmosphere of Kreig. Dozens of new recruits waiting to be transported off-world died in mere moments, a scant few finding protection and only suffering minor crippling injury.

3114 knows not how he survived, taking in a lungful of the invading ‘air’ before blacking out. When next he awoke, the accident was three weeks gone and 3114 was told he should have died. But something had seen fit to breathe life into his body, life that he likely did not deserve and could be stolen away at any time. As a new recruit to the Death Korps, 3114 had shown an affinity for medicine and life saving. Upon return from near death, this skill had become a hope of sorts. To see others who should die rise again and fight on with time stolen.


Weapons: Lasgun, laspistol, bayonet, frag grenades

Equipment: Med-pack, flak armour, flak helmet, gas mask


----------



## Anilar (Aug 12, 2011)

Lasgun was wondering if we might be provided which Deathkorps regiment we are a part of, I like numbers.
And maybe the name of the planet we are about to save, or die trying.

Name:
Rufus von Richtenstein

*Age:*
21

*Appearance:*
Rufus is 5'8" tall. Well trained muscular body, with no scars he is quite handsome if it wasn't for the Uniform and gasmask of the Deathkorps, that he wears proudly almost all the time. He have a confident walk and stance when he moves around.

*Personality:*
Rufus have been trained for war since he was born. His family having a proud tradition sending two thirds of there sons to the imperial regiments of Krieg. Something Rufus is very aware of, and have sworn to uphold the honour of his family and the Deathkorps.
Rufus have survived two years of warfare on strange planets following his regiment, fighting heretics, orks and mutants. Which have made him even more confident in his own and his fellow kriegers abilities and superiority over the enemies of mankind. He has yet to meet daemons, eldar and chaos marines. But Rufus is certain that even those enemies will falter in the face of the combined might of the Deathkorps.
Rufus have only room for hate and contempt for the imperiums enemies.

*Background:*
Rufus is born into the Richtenstein family. A family that take there duty to Krieg seriously. It have since the civil war of Krieg provided the imperium with at least two thirds of there sons to the imperial guard.
The rest of the family overseeing a massive mining industri, providing the hives with massive amounts of ore.
Rufus have 11 Brothers where 8 of them are also in the imperial guard. His 5 sisters married and are beginning to get children for themselves.
There have never been room for doubt or questions about ones place in the galaxy in the Richtenstein family. Study and training been Rufus life since he was born.
At the age of 15 Rufus was recruited into the training program of the Deathkorps. And after 4 years of extremely hard training he was finally inducted as a real soldier of the Deathkorps, and send offworld into war with his regiment.
Rufus have been an exemplary soldier, showing great skill in trench warfare and short range fire fights.
Now he is on a large troop transporter with his regiment travelling towards ****.

*Weapons:*
Lasgun
Laspistol
Bayonet
Frag Grenades

*Equipment:*
Must say im very confused in this area. My experience from military life, every soldier have a weapon, a backpack, a entrenching tool, a uniform and a knife. Everything else then varies, so I don't understand the need to say some have a entrenching tool while only some have a backpack for spare socks and that extra weapon. I know backpack is usual something you leave behind at basecamp, and only take your battlegear on to war. Which means that extra weapons is probably something that should be provided or asked for instead. Just my thought, and I will ofcourse follow any rules presented.
/will probably edit this away, when this topic have been adressed, what ever the outcome.

Well back to my gear.
Flak armour
Flak helmet
Gas mask
9-70 Entrenching Tool


----------



## aliensama (Sep 11, 2011)

A death korp Rp is most interesting.

Name: Yan Dahonux

Age: 23

Apperance: 1.7 meters tall. 70 kg. Matt Black hair and pale yellow skin. An average looking guy is not for the large round nose and slightly off-set jaw. Multiple scars along his forearms although they were considered light injuries. 

Personality: Sick humour. Strangely morbid. Claims to have never shed a tear in his entire life. Very loyal to the Imperium but suspicious of the omni-present Emperor. Has yet to see a space marines but has heard of stories from the older guards.
Has a resouceful attitude towards executing his orders which sometimes puts him at odds with higher ups. Enhanced situation awareness has more than once saved his life.

Background: Dahonux family tree was never of pure Kriggers blood. Grandmother was a guardswomen of another regiment that served in the same campaign as his grandfather. His mother was also from another regiment. Convinced that he is 50% of Krieg origin has left him with little friends. As such he grew up less fatalistic, more practical but loyal nevertheless. At 19, he was almost executed for cowardice when he left his post in the middle of the firefight to drag another guardsman across no man lands back to imperial lines.
Now, transfered to another regiment, he looks at the new faces around him and wonders who will make it back in pieces.

Weapons: Lasgun, laspistol, modified bayonets and frag grenades.

Equipment: duct-taped Flak armour, cracked Flak helmet, stinking gas mask, 9-70 intrenching tool.

I agree with anilar. From my experience, the standard grunts usually only has a rifle, a backpack /w intrenching tool, med-pack and a combat knife. Usually in combat situation we dump away the backpack /w ETool at campbase.


----------



## Marshal Ragnar (Sep 5, 2010)

Ok, here it is. sry for the delay in getting it up. If you want me to change anything let me know. 


NAME- Dietrich Rennhack

Age-24

History- Dietrich grew up on Kreig as the only son of an upper-middle bureaucrat. He didnt always excel in school was quite the athlete, especially in boxing. It was while he was boxing that he received the nickname of 'Titan' by his fans. He won world wide renown for boxing when he won the World Championship at the age of 20. When he was 21 disaster struck Dietrich and changed his life forever. Both his parents and his fiancé were killed in a mugging by some gangs. Lars enlisted and joined the Kreig Deathkorps regiments where he excelled in the close combat fighting of trench warfare. While the Deathkorp specializes in trench warfare and sieges, Dietrich excelled and specializes in assaulting trenchworks and enemy positions where he can fight the enemy in close combat.

Personality- Dietrich is a very friendly person to fellow troopers and friends, but hostile to all that he does not know. He has no fear of death and will not hesitate to put himself in danger and often volunteers for the most dangerous assignments. While in combat Dietrich constantly pushes forward and hates to retreat. His biggest problem is his hate of all gangs. He has been in trouble with both military command and civilian authorities for attacking and killing gang members in cruel and violent ways. 

Appearance-Dietrich has a closely cropped black hair and blue eyes. He has a very athletic boxers build, wide muscular shoulders with a narrow waist. He stands at 6'1" and weighs 220lbs. He also has a scar above his left eye from his days of boxing.

Equipment- Lasgun, Laspitol, Flak armor, flak Helmet, Gasmask, Shotgun, Demo-charge


----------



## lasgun joker (Aug 30, 2011)

Demo-charge thats what i was missing, I knew there was something really important missing from the equipment.


----------



## lasgun joker (Aug 30, 2011)

Dasomen, Darkreever,anilar and ragnar your in im still thinking about the others.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

no Sargent yet? or... oh god is this group being lead by a commissar?


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Or Lasgun Joker can ask one of us if we desire to be a sergeant, once he has enough players and/or no one takes the spot. Just because the option is there does not mean it has, or will, be taken.


----------



## lasgun joker (Aug 30, 2011)

at the moment until some one asks for Sargent it seems that way


----------



## lasgun joker (Aug 30, 2011)

Does anyone want to be Sargent?
Doesn't mean you will get it but i i will consider you.


----------



## Anilar (Aug 12, 2011)

Well i might have read the introduction wrong, but kinda thought that from all the sheets Lasgun would decide who had the required experience to have risen to the rank of sergeant and the veterans spots too.


----------



## lasgun joker (Aug 30, 2011)

True but im quickly seeing if who wants to be considered. and if you want just call me las instead of lasgun. -_-


----------



## Marshal Ragnar (Sep 5, 2010)

So the demo charge is a go?


----------



## Anilar (Aug 12, 2011)

Marshal don't know if your aware that your name is a swedish + french thing. As I understand World of Krieg fluff, they are rather inspired by germany, in there language and names.
Not that I have anything to say, and the planet population counting in the billions I guess some swedish names could sneak in.


----------



## Marshal Ragnar (Sep 5, 2010)

Thanks for letting me know about the name, it totally slipped my mind about them being german. I changed the name and added the demo-charge


----------



## Anilar (Aug 12, 2011)

I guess I could have a go at the role as a sergeant, if there are noone that comes forth with a sergeant character.


----------



## lasgun joker (Aug 30, 2011)

Adapt your character then


----------



## Anilar (Aug 12, 2011)

Or maybe im promoted on the troup carrier since our esteemed sergeant gets promoted to lieutenant or something.


----------



## lasgun joker (Aug 30, 2011)

We need a few more people...


----------



## lasgun joker (Aug 30, 2011)

if anyone has any friends they think might be interested please tell them about this.


----------



## lasgun joker (Aug 30, 2011)

right im guessing you have all given up on this


----------



## Anilar (Aug 12, 2011)

Not really just don't know anyone who would be interested in joining unfortunately.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

No, have not


----------



## lasgun joker (Aug 30, 2011)

well iv started the action thread on my computer but no posted it yet so give me a couple of hours and i'l post it up for you guys k?


----------



## Marshal Ragnar (Sep 5, 2010)

I'm still a go


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

i've just been waiting


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

I think it may be fair to say that it has now been a bit more than a few hours.

Though in all fairness, at the time of typing this Lasgun Joker has not been on Heresy since the 27th; so at least that explains some of the lost time.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

reaver you worrry too much. all we gotta have is patience and everything will be fine....


we're screwed arent we?:shok:


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Nah, Lasgun will return eventually and get his show started. My major worry is that we might not really be playing characters to Death Korps like.

I mean, these are the soldiers who have no names, only numbers, have no fear of death, and are monitored to keep an eye on them not taking things to far rather than desertion or low morale.


By the way, anyone here playing a new recruit who is not between the ages of fourteen and sixteen? Because I do believe thats when they ship 'em off Krieg to fight across the stars.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

think most of the characters are older than that


----------

